
YouTube’s New Messenger Means You’ll Never Have to Leave YouTube - aiiane
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/youtubes-new-messenger-means-youll-never-leave-youtube/
======
analognoise
Yeah because the comments section of YouTube is of such a high caliber anyone
would want to go there for a rational discussion.

~~~
tgb29
I agree that there can be low caliber comments, but some comments provide
helpful new insights on the content. Additionally, the funniest comments I've
ever seen are on YouTube videos. I currently don't use any messenger apps (I
use FB messages in browser) but I would likely be a user of a Youtube
Messenger.

